# Richtlinien und Normen bei Versuchsaufbauten?



## SPSstudent (20 März 2011)

Ich mache einen Aufbau, um einen Akku zu laden und zu entladen.
Dafür haben wir eine Quelle und eine Last (alles gekaufte Geräte).
Der Aufbau soll zwar dauerhaft sein (d.h. er steht eine Weile so wie ich ihn aufbaue), aber er ist nur für's Labor gedacht.

Sind bei solch einem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Normen/Richtlinien relevant?

Ändert sich daran etwas, wenn man noch ein paar Schütze und Relais zum Schalten einbaut, eine PC-Steuerung und eine Schütztüre?

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Maschinenrichtlinie (Download) anschaue:
_Artikel 2 a)_
Wir haben kein Antriebssystem und keine durch nichtmenschliche Kraft bewegten Teile (oder zählt die Schutztüre dazu?).
Das heißt, die Maschinenrichtlinie ist für uns nicht relevant (und folglich brauchen wir auch keine CE-Zertifizierung).


Wie sieht es mit Sicherheitsnormen aus? (z.B. diese Normen hier)
Sind die überhaupt noch relevant, wenn die Maschinenrichtlinie nicht gilt in meinem Fall?

Wenn ich nun aber einen Not-Aus-Schalter haben möchte, weil den Schalter jeder kennt und es einfacher ist wie von allen Geräten den Netzschalter zu betätigen. (Dass ich ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät noch brauche, ist mir bekannt.)
Ist der Einsatz eines solchen Schalters dann überhaupt erlaubt?


Ich hoffe, ich bekomme hier ein paar Infos oder Anregungen.
Wie mein Benutzername zeigt, bin ich (noch) Anfänger


----------



## element. (21 März 2011)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> (Dass ich ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät noch brauche, ist mir bekannt.)


 
Hallo,

das brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, in Kategorie 1 kannst Du mit einem ordentlichen Not-Haus-Pilztaster direkt die Spulenspannung vom Lastschütz wegschalten (Öffnerkontakt).

Zum Rest kann ich leider nix sagen, interessiert mich aber auch.


----------



## reliability (21 März 2011)

Hallo SPSstudent,



SPSstudent schrieb:


> Sind bei solch einem Fall überhaupt irgendwelche Normen/Richtlinien relevant?


Beim googlen bin ich auf folgenden Link gestoßen:
http://komnet.nrw.de/ccnxtg/frame/ccnxtg/danz?zid=public&did=4626&lid=DE&bid=BAS&&spt=Ex,Schutz,Zone
Schau dir hier mal das Dokument zu FTS Fahrzeugen an, hier sind die allgemeinen Anforderungen an Batterieladeanlagen beschrieben:
http://www.bghw.de/medienangebot/sp...lagerei/spezial/spezial-pdf-dateien/SP_02.pdf



SPSstudent schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Antriebssystem und keine durch nichtmenschliche Kraft bewegten Teile (oder zählt die Schutztüre dazu?).


Schau dir mal den Anwendungsbereich (MRL, Artikel 1 Absatz 1) der Maschinenrichtlinie an, die Maschinenrichtlinie ist nicht nur auf Maschinen anzuwenden, sondern auch auf:


> a) Maschinen;
> b) auswechselbare Ausrüstungen;
> c) Sicherheitsbauteile;
> d) Lastaufnahmemittel;
> ...


 


SPSstudent schrieb:


> Das heißt, die Maschinenrichtlinie ist für uns nicht relevant (und folglich brauchen wir auch keine CE-Zertifizierung).


Nicht nur die MRL erfordert eine CE Kennzeichnung, sondern auch noch weitere Richtlinie. Welche dies sind findest du unter folgendem Link:
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/poli...ards-legislation/list-references/index_en.htm



Gruß


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 März 2011)

Die MRL dürfte hier nicht in Frage kommen, sondern nur Niederspannungs- und EMV-Richtlinie incl. einschlägige Elektronormen. Es bewegt sich da nichts und auch die anderen Geltungsbereiche der Maschinenrichtlinie treffen nicht zu. 

Zum Thema Notaus: bis zu gewissen Strömen ist das Ziehen des Netzsteckers als Notaus zulässig, sonst kann man einen Hauptschalter in rot-gelb mit Notausfunktion nehmen. Dann brauchst Du auch kein Sicherheitsschaltgerät, falls nicht besondere Gefährdungen dazu kommen (Hochspannungsakku ?) Wozu sonst die Schutztür? 

Zu beachten wäre zumindest bei Bleiakkus die mögliche Ex-Gefahr durch Wasserstoffansammlung --> dann geschlossene Gehäuse tunlichst vermeiden, Ladegedöns und Akuus räumich trennen etc.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## SPSstudent (22 März 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Bezüglich Kategorie 1:
Ich bin von hoher Lebensgefahr ausgegangen (ist ja schon bei <1A lebensgefährlich). Möglichkeit der Gefahrverhinderung ohne Schutztür gibt's keine (die Batterieanschlüsse liegen ja offen). Genauso sind bei einem Brand die Dämpfe giftig (es geht um Lithiumbasierte Akkus). Deshalb hätte ich als Einstufung Performance Level d und Kategorie 2 genommen.


Bezüglich den Richtlinien hätte ich meine Frage auch so formulieren können:
Wenn ich ein Gerät (Netzgerät, Last, ...) kaufe und damit arbeite oder Versuche mache, muss ich doch nicht irgendwelche ausführlichen Sicherheitsberechnungen machen, Nachweise führen und CE zertifizieren, oder?

Der Aufbau von mir ist letztendlich nur eine Zusammenschaltung von Quelle, Last und Akku. Damit das ganze ein bisschen "ordentlicher aussieht", wollte ich noch ein paar Sicherheitsfunktionen einbringen. So bin ich dann auf die ganzen Normen und Richtlinien aufmerksam geworden (naja, dass es da was gibt, wusste ich auch schon vorher).


----------



## Andreas Koenig (22 März 2011)

Hallo, 
wie kommst Du auf die 1 A?  Ladestrom ?  Der bei Körperdurchströmung auftretende Strom ist abhängig von der Spannung. Wenn Du einen z.B. 24 Akku mit 1 A lädst, wäre eher die Absicherung gegen Kurzschließen der Leiter des Akus wichtig als Schutz gegen Berühren. Welche berührbare Spannung hast Du denn ? 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## reliability (22 März 2011)

Hallo SPSstudent,




SPSstudent schrieb:


> Bezüglich den Richtlinien hätte ich meine Frage auch so formulieren können:
> Wenn ich ein Gerät (Netzgerät, Last, ...) kaufe und damit arbeite oder Versuche mache, muss ich doch nicht irgendwelche ausführlichen Sicherheitsberechnungen machen, Nachweise führen und CE zertifizieren, oder?


 
... auch bei geänderter Fragestellung hätte ich dir empfohlen Dir mal das Dokument zu FTS Fahrzeugen anzuschauen, da der Aufbau auch aus Quelle, Last und Akku besteht, nur dass die Quelle eine stationäre Batterieladeanlage ist und das FTS mobil ist:



			
				Einsatz von Flurförderzeugen schrieb:
			
		

> *Rechtsgrundlagen*
> Über die bauliche und sicherheitstechnische Gestaltung
> von Batterieladeanlagen gibt es keine speziellen gesetzlichen
> oder berufsgenossenschaftlichen Vorschriften.
> ...


 
Beim Bau von Batterieladeanlagen gibt es also keine speziellen gesetzlichen Vorschriften. 
Beim Betrieb deiner Anlage solltest du dann aber wieder die BetrSichV beachten, womit die Einhaltung der Unfallvorhütungsvorschriften wieder erforderlich ist.

Auf jeden Fall ist bei deinem beschriebenen Fall die Betriebsspannung eine entscheidende Größe und auch die Frage ob EX-Gefahr besteht (beides auch schon von Andreas angesprochen).

Die EN 50272 Sicherheitsanforderungen an Batterien und Batterieanlagen würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal näher anschauen.

Um auf deine Frage zum Probebetrieb einzugeben, habe ich dir mal im Anhang ein Dokument zum Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen beigefügt.

Gruß


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

Hab zwar keine Rechtssicherheit hinter mir:

Im Laborbereich (entsprechend wohl vorhandene Not Aus, . . . vorrausgesetzt) ist eigentlich von entsprechendem "Geschultem Personal" auszugehen.
Auf spezifische Gefahren mittels Warnafeln nochmals hinweisen.
Sollte die Gefahr einer "explosion" deiner Batterie bestehen, dann ev noch entsprechende mechanische Barieren. 
Damit sollte eigentlich für den Laborbetrieb das wichtigste abgedeckt sein.

Das ganze wie gesagt ohne entsprechenden Rechtlichen Hintergrund und ohne spezielle Vorschriften dafür zu kennen. Aber ein Labor sollte ein "Labor" bleiben, da sollte niemand reinkommen, der keine Ahnung von den entsprechenden Gefahren darin hat.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (22 März 2011)

sorry, aber von einem Labor mit Zugangsbeschränkung, Fachkunde aller Zugangsberechtigten/Beteiligten etc. war bislang nicht die Rede. Nur weil jemand einen Versuchsaufbau macht, wird der Raum nicht zum Labor


----------



## reliability (22 März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

da hast du das doch glatt überlesen
Wie ich zuerst auch



SPSstudent schrieb:


> Der Aufbau soll zwar dauerhaft sein (d.h. er steht eine Weile so wie ich ihn aufbaue), aber er ist nur für's *Labor *gedacht.


 
Ich habe aber auch schon erlebt, dass Besucher vorsichtiger sind als das geschulte Personal Auch gibt es in diesem Labor vielleicht auch ab und zu Besucher oder auch z.B. Reinigungskräfte.

Gruß


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

Die dann aber entsprechend unterwiesen sein sollten!  Falls trotzdem Gefahr für die besteht, dürfen die dann auch nicht rein.


----------



## SPSstudent (23 März 2011)

Stichwort Labor:
Der Zugang ist abgesichert, aber es gibt hier ständig neue Studenten und hier im Labor steht viel rum (und Reinigungskräfte und Besucher kommen natürlich auch ab und zu hier rein) ...



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> wie kommst Du auf die 1 A?  Ladestrom ?
> *Der bei Körperdurchströmung auftretende Strom ist abhängig von der Spannung. *
> Welche berührbare Spannung hast Du denn ?


Peinlicher Fehler ... bin bei den gefährlichen Stromangaben davon ausgegangen, dass das der Leiterstrom sein soll, der gefährlich ist. Das war aber der Strom durch den Menschen. Und der hängt - wie du sagst - von der Spannung ab.
Es geht bei mir um ca. 50V ... also nicht lebensgefährlich und keine bleibenden Schäden.
Ich erinnere mich jetzt auch wieder an einen Messestand, wo eine 40V-Batterie mit anfassbaren Anschlüssen ausgestellt war. Man traut sich nicht hinzulangen, hat aber gar nichts gespürt (mit nassen Händen hat man minimal etwas gespürt).

Lediglich ein Brand/Explosion kann noch gefährlich sein.
Die enstehenden Gase sind nicht explosionsgefährendend. Die Explosion rührt eigentlich nur vom aufgebauten Druck her (ist aber natürlich eine deutliche Gefahr und wenn man in dem Moment sich den Akku von nahem anschaut, hinterlässt es auf jedenfall größere Verletzungen). Ein Akku brennt dann aber recht "ruhig" ab:
http://thomaspfeifer.net/lithium_akku_explosion.htm

Temperaturüberwachung wird natürlich gemacht. Allerdings nicht sicher (d.h. über PC-Steuerung).
Ich werde mich noch um einen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer bemühen. Das ist auf jedenfall sinnvoller wie ein Notaus.



element. schrieb:


> das brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, in Kategorie 1 kannst Du mit einem ordentlichen Not-Aus-Pilztaster direkt die Spulenspannung vom Lastschütz wegschalten (Öffnerkontakt).


Wenn ich jetzt also von Kategorie 1 ausgehe:
Dann brauche ich doch trotzdem noch ein Sicherheitsrelais/-schaltgerät, halt nur 1-kanalig.
Oder meinst du die 24V direkt durch den Notaus-Taster führen (wird beim Drücken dann ja unterbrochen)?
Und dann als Schlusselschalter zum Schutz gegen Wiedereinschalten?


PS: EN 50272 werd ich mir noch anschauen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 März 2011)

Hi,

bei 50V DV hast Du Kleinspannung, bei entsprechender Auslagung des Trafos hinsichtlich Trennung Primär/Sekundärkreis (Trenntrafo) Schutzkleinspannung = Berührungsschutz gegen Stromschlag kann entfallen (natürlich nicht soweit es die Kurzschluss.- /Bandproblematik betrifft, aber eine Schutzeinhausung etc. ist dann nicht nötig.

Die Primärstöme liegen hier in dem Bereich, wo Netzstecker  ziehen als Notaus zulässig ist. Ich meine Dein Gerät zieht ja nur so viel  Strom wie eine 50W Glühbirne, lässt man die Verluste im Trafo etc. mal ausser acht. 

Wenn Das nicht geht würde ich ein Schütz mit Selbsthaltung zum Schalten der Primärspannung nehmen. Dann einen Notaus-Schlagtaster in die Selbsthaltung, die diese unterbricht und das Schütz abfallen lässt und einen Starttaster, der (bei nicht gedrücktem Notaus) das Schütz anziehen lässt und die Selbsthaltung aktiviert. Der verhindert auch dass Notaus entriegeln zum Einschalten führt. 

Dann gegen Kurzschluss noch eine Strombegrenzung per Schmelzsicherung....


Gruss Andreas


----------

